# Rice says Carter...And Kidd?



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

That's what he said on Courtside.

He believes Vince will be a Blazer by Christmas and it it is very likely that Kidd will be joining the team shortly after the New Year.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Those two played well together on the 03 national team.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

If we can pull that off without losing Zach (or Shareef... one OR the other) Telfair or Ratliff I'll be very very impressed.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

i love this if it happens
GO BLAZERS


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I posted something similiar last night. The only way I see it is like this:

SAR, Van Exel, Stepania
to Toronto for
Vince, Jalen, Moiso.

Damon, DA, Outlaw and a first round pick
to New Jersey for
Jason Kidd, Alonzo Mourning

Makes sense for both Toronto and New Jersey, but the fans on New Jersey's side will stage a revolt. Ratner wants to blow up the team and rebuild it for Brooklyn around Jefferson. But they are sinking fast and I do not think Kidd will play for them more than enough games to prove he is healthy. No one else has the expiring contracts like Portland. If NJ trades Kidd, Mourning will have to go also. Basically, NJ will be trading DA for Mourning just to shut Alonzo up, which isn't a bad deal for either side. 

I have a feeling Monya or Kharpa is apart of one of these trades and that is why we will be waiting till the 15th. Although I don't think you have to wait to trade Monya because he isn't signed

Lineup:

PG Kidd/Telfair
SG Carter/Rose/Frahm
C Ratliff/Mourning
PF Randolph/Mourning/Outlaw
SF Miles/Rose/Ruben

The whole senerio makes a lot of sense. Portland gets pure point, top notch two guard, backup center, 6th man of year candidate in Rose and Minutes for Telfair. 

It makes so much sense for all the teams there is absolutely no chance it goes through.:heart:


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

If it's true... It better not cost us Telfair or Outlaw.. :gopray: 

If kidd wasn't coming off knee surgery and Vince was the Vince of old then it would be fine, but both seem questionable.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

if this is our lineup hello champions
Lineup:

PG Kidd/Telfair
SG Carter/Rose/Frahm
C Ratliff/Mourning
PF Randolph/Mourning/Outlaw
SF Miles/Rose/Ruben


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> If it's true... It better not cost us Telfair or Outlaw.. :gopray:
> 
> If kidd wasn't coming off knee surgery and Vince was the Vince of old then it would be fine, but both seem questionable.


I think we'll keep Telfair and Monya.

But I wouldnt be surprised to see Outlaw or Khryapa go. Not a big deal really with Miles and ZBo signed long term Outlaw would become a backup at best. Plus we already have a backup forward in Patterson.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

As a fan of basketball and lover of liberty... you'd love to see this happen, rivals or not.

If you can get Carter and Kidd, with Telfair, Mourning and Rose playing prominent roles off the bench... I don't think you really have to worry about keeping the Russians and/or Outlaw. You'd probably end up keeping 1 or 2 out of the 3, which is more than enough for long-term prospects.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

i really want to keep telflair in a blazer uni
but this line would kill anyway


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

oh yeah i started a post about something like this :yes:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Rose would start over miles. Miles sucks way more then Rose who can shoot, slash, pass and drive. he plays SF-PG


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> He believes Vince will be a Blazer by Christmas and it it is very likely that Kidd will be joining the team shortly after the New Year.


But I wanna open my presents NOW!

barfo


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I love Mike Rice, but c'mon, how often do the rumors that are mentioned on Courtside happen?

Not just Courtside, anywhere in the media.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

As long as we dont trade Telfair I am all for these two trades. 

Many we would have a great team. 

Youthfull yet experienced. Inside and outside. High paced and half court. Great starters and solid bench. Wow.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerFanFoLife</b>!
> Rose would start over miles. Miles sucks way more then Rose who can shoot, slash, pass and drive. he plays SF-PG


I don't think Rose would start, for a couple of reasons:

1) Portland signed Miles to be the starting small-foward of the Blazers future. The only reason they're startin SAR right now is to increase his trade value.

2) Miles has shown that he's a better player as a starter, so we would get a lot more productivity out of him. 

3) Since Damon and NVE would probably both be gone, that would leave Frahm and Telfair in our backcourt. I would expect Rose to do exactly what NVE is doing now...back up both Rose and Kidd, with Telfair getting 5-10 minutes a game.

4) Shifting Rose to the backup PG/SG role opens up more minutes for Ruben who has earned minutes and raised the quality of play by the team.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

As awesome as this would be... I remain very skeptical... these trade rumors are getting out of hand


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>furball</b>!
> No one else has the expiring contracts like Portland.


I haven't looked into all the teams that have big contracts coming off their books after this season, but down here in the Bay Area there is talk about Dale Davis and his 10+ million dollar deal possibly acquiring home town boy Kidd.

btw, I agree with the two posts preceeding mine.

STOMP


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I would like to mention Darius can be traded on Dec 15th as well...
I think a SF needs to go. And I like the idea of keepng Ruben for his D.

If we can get Carter, Rose, Moiso and Kidd Mourning I would be thrilled. Of course I would take Mourning and Moiso over Marshall whom I wanted.

My priorities in keeping the youngin's is
1) Telfair
2) Outlaw
3) Monia
4) Khryapa
5) Sinonovic
6) Ha

I want to strongly keep 1-4


I listened to CSMN tonight for a bit the 1st hour. Never heard any thing concrete about this. Only Rahim interview and part of Mike Kahn.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 2) Miles has shown that he's a better player as a starter, so we would get a lot more productivity out of him.


While I agree, most players, including Rahim prosper from being a starter. I would still rather have Rahim as a starter at SF than Miles.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Rose would start, for a couple of reasons:
> ...


Yeah right.... doubtful. He is starting because Portland feels that him starting gives them the best chance to win, end of story. Shareef's value is in his expiring contract , and even if it wasn't GMs around the league know the kind of player he is, so either way him starting has little impact on his trade value.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah right.... doubtful. He is starting because Portland feels that him starting gives them the best chance to win, end of story. Shareef's value is in his expiring contract , and even if it wasn't GMs around the league know the kind of player he is, so either way him starting has little impact on his trade value.


an ending contract only goes so far. he's being show-cased to emphasize what he can do, thats why he's starting.

The team played a lot better with Darius as the starting SF than it has with Shareef as the SF, and Shareef has done great imho.

It doens't help that our guards haven't really held up their end of the bargain.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> an ending contract only goes so far. he's being show-cased to emphasize what he can do, thats why he's starting.
> ...


Teams (such as Toronto or NJ) will not be acquiring Reef to take them to the next level. It looks a little better to the fans if you get Rahim compared to NVE, but from a GM's perspective, there isn't that much difference. New Jersey might want to prep him for resigning but I doubt it. His value is mostly in his expiring contract.

And no, you guys are not going to get these players (Kidd and Carter) for expiring contracts alone. 

And no, Kidd is not going to be washed up when he returns healthy.

And no, Carter is not washed up either. 

If you have to give up Outlaw, Telfair, and Monya to get these guys, I think you do it.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> And no, Kidd is not going to be washed up when he returns healthy.


So he's going to be back to 100%?? Is that gauranteed?



> And no, Carter is not washed up either.


So he'll turn back the clock right after the trade? 



> If you have to give up Outlaw, Telfair, and Monya to get these guys, I think you do it.


I'd pass. If we have to give up all of our young talent and expiring contracts for a questionable Kidd, a VC who has put up average numbers, and a bloated Rose contract, I'll pass. I'd try and hold onto Telfair, Outlaw and Monia. 

Also, the longer Toronto and NJ keep losing, and losing, and losing, they'll have less and less bargaining power IMO.

Scout


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm probably in the minority here, but I'm not thrilled about getting either Carter or Kidd.

PBF


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm with you ProudBFan... why Kidd if Telfair is the future? Carter is another low percentage outside jumpshooter... granted... Kidd is amazing... but why take on that contract and see Telfair rot on the bench? Doesn't make sense to me.


Anderson Carter
G 13 15
GS 13 15
MPG 36 31
FG% .400 .423
3P% .383 .304
FT% .727 .679
OFF 1.00 1.60
DEF 2.90 2.20
RPG 3.90 3.80
APG 3.0 3.3
SPG 1.31 1.20
BPG .15 .73
TO 1.85 1.00
PF 2.40 2.60
PPG 13.5 16.8


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Paxil</b>!
> I'm with you ProudBFan... why Kidd if Telfair is the future? Carter is another low percentage outside jumpshooter... granted... Kidd is amazing... but why take on that contract and see Telfair rot on the bench? Doesn't make sense to me.


Because the team that we're talking about in this thread is an immediate championship contender now, not in four to five years when Telfair MAY be a dominant PG. Jason Kidd, IF he is able to get back to anywhere close to what he's been (and that IF is a huge one), is that difference maker player who elevates a team from a playoff team to a contending team. He makes everyone else on the roster better. Telfair may get to that point in the future, but he's not going to be able to do it in the near term.

In my view, a team either decides to rebuild slowly and develop young players OR they decide to look get back to contending status by trading for All-Star caliber players. You don't expect a Vince Carter to be happy here in a small market playing along side a rookie PG who's still learning the ropes. You pair him with Jason Kidd and build a team that can make noise immediately or you don't bother bringing him here at all.

That's my 2 centavos on the subject.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Paxil</b>!
> I'm with you ProudBFan... why Kidd if Telfair is the future? Carter is another low percentage outside jumpshooter... granted... Kidd is amazing... but why take on that contract and see Telfair rot on the bench? Doesn't make sense to me.


I dont think they're going to trade Telfair. They might trade Monia, but outside of that, I doubt they'll trade the players AC wants. The Blazers hold the cards here. If toronto wants to keep paying his salary, and on top of that demand that we take Rose, they can keep doing that.

Onto the "another low % outside jump shooter" thing about Carter. His career #'s from 3 are better than DA"s and this year isn't really indicitive of his career stats. On top of that, Carters 2 FG% is higher than DA's, which to me, means he's making more baskets. I'd take a guy who on his worst year, is still shooting better from the floor than DA does..for his *career*..

Carters anything but a "low % outside jump shooter". He's not Ray Allen, 
but he's an improvement over DA.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> My priorities in keeping the youngin's is
> 1) Telfair
> ...


Other than Telfair, all of these guys were low first rounders or second rounders. When we're talking about Vince Carter or Jason Kidd, I don't see how anyone could consider 2-6 much of a much.

When you look beyond where they were drafted, and at the roster we'll have into the future, keeping Outlaw, Monia, and Khyrapa makes even less sense. We've tied up Miles for a long time at a lot of money, and those three guys are each swing men who play the 2/3 positions... so that would leave three unproven guys for a single position that might not even be open if we acquire Vince Carter.

I'm certainly not in favor of throwing in any of your list, but none of them (with the exception of Telfair are particularly good prospects and I don't think that trading them for value would be a bad move.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I agree with Ed here...

You have to give up value to get value. You can't talk about getting two all-stars without giving up something that you want. Expiring contracts are great, but these teams want expiring contracts so that they can rebuild - they need prospects too.

I would cling tightly to Telfair. Other than that, we can afford to lose guys. Outlaw would probably be the other guy that I would really like to keep, but if you have to send him to make the deal work, you still have Miles, Ruben, Carter and Rose who can play the SF position...


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerben4</b>!
> if this is our lineup hello champions
> Lineup:
> 
> ...


:laugh: Have you learned nothing about chemistry over the last few years...


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> :laugh: Have you learned nothing about chemistry over the last few years...


:laugh: That line up is horrible....


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

That is a damn good lineup. You got 2 premium scorers in Randolf and Carter, 2 good roleplayers in Ratliff and Miles, and a premium playmaker in Kidd, as the starting lineup. An excellent scorer of the bench in Rose, and bigman in Mourning. Ruben is a good defender off the bench. Kidd lead a worse team to 2 finals...


----------



## NastyOne (Nov 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> That is a damn good lineup. You got 2 premium scorers in Randolf and Carter, 2 good roleplayers in Ratliff and Miles, and a premium playmaker in Kidd, as the starting lineup. An excellent scorer of the bench in Rose, and bigman in Mourning. Ruben is a good defender off the bench. Kidd lead a worse team to 2 finals...


In theory, yes.

But there are a lot of issues too.

_You got 2 premium scorers in Randolf and Carter_

Two scorers, but they also require the ball ... a lot. They also don't want to play second fiddle to anyone. How do you orchestrate that?

_2 good roleplayers in Ratliff and Miles_

I agree with Ratliff. He does his job. Miles wants to be a premiere player and the amount of shots taken show that. 

_ premium playmaker in Kidd_

Who may only last half a season or 10 games or 3 years. Who knows.

_An excellent scorer of the bench in Rose_

People said the same thing about Rahim and now the reason people are giving for Miles' decline is that he's playing off the bench. Why would you do you think it will be different for Rose? He won't be happy coming off the bench, I don't think.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Unless Miles improves his shot, you'd have to start Rose, IMO.

Kidd
Carter
Miles
Randolph
Ratliff

There's no shooting on that lineup - Kidd can't shoot, Miles can't shoot, Carter can but he's not a great shooter.

Put Rose in there and you have two solid outside shooter to open up the game for everyone else - especially Randolph.

Kidd
Carter
Rose
Randolph
Ratliff

Bring Miles in as the 6th man - he could come in for Kidd, Carter or Rose. If he comes in for Kidd, Rose slides to PG, or if he comes in for Carter, Rose slides to SG.

I'm kind of sick of the excuse of Miles needs to start to succeed. If that's true then he'll never start - you have to earn it... if he doesn't want to work hard off the bench to earn his due then screw him.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I thought we learned our lession about just throwing together a bunch of talented players and expecting them to win a championship. Oh wait... that was trader Bob.  

I will just say this... Carter hasn't looked impressive to me this year... and Kidd... well... he isn't even playing. If we were talking Kidd and Carter a few years back... OMG yes... but right now I see two question marks. I doubt Kidd will be healthy enough to make a championship run this year, and then the team has to learn to play together.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> 
> 
> So he's going to be back to 100%?? Is that gauranteed?
> ...


I didn't say anything about Rose. It is definitely possible to land Carter without Rose, despite the opening round of negotiations.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

And not wanting Jason Kidd is ridiculous. On one leg last season he was one of the best players in the league and he's addressing that "injury" as we speak, he's not going to come back until he's fully healthy. He knows VERY well it's not worth it.

Vince Carter playing with Jason Kidd would be one of the most effective players in the league. And he IS a great shooter. 

Kidd would also make Darius Miles 100% better, along with everyone else on the team.

Carter is not a selfish player. He just needs someone like Kidd to lead. 

I don't know if Cheeks could lead this (imaginary) team to a championship but it certainly has championship potential.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> And not wanting Jason Kidd is ridiculous. On one leg last season he was one of the best players in the league and he's addressing that "injury" as we speak, he's not going to come back until he's fully healthy. He knows VERY well it's not worth it.
> 
> Vince Carter playing with Jason Kidd would be one of the most effective players in the league. And he IS a great shooter.
> ...


get this lineup and call phil jackson IMMEDIATELY!!! get Red Auerbach, or bill parcells or mister t:mrt: someone who doesnt take no **** and will get these guys ballin.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> get this lineup and call phil jackson IMMEDIATELY!!! get Red Auerbach, or bill parcells or mister t:mrt: someone who doesnt take no **** and will get these guys ballin.


I don't think Phil and the triangle is the answer with JKidd aboard. We saw how good Kidd can be with a good Xs and Os coach like Frank but really you need a coach that will just let them play. Kidd is a coach on the floor and you want someone that can bring them all together. Kidd with Miles, Carter, and Zach is a good fast break team and half-court shouldn't be a problem either.

With regards to chemistry, Jason Kidd is Mr. Chemistry. He doesn't need to be throwing alley-oops to be effective either. With a great perimeter player in Carter and a great interior player in Randolph, he just has to get them the ball in the right spot. Miles would be the slashing, alley-oop receiver.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> :laugh: Have you learned nothing about chemistry over the last few years...


Kidd improves chemestry on any team +70% instantly just think what he will do with miles 
D-miles>jefferson
Jefferson is only that good because of kidd darius will dominate everyone


----------



## NastyOne (Nov 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerben4</b>!
> Kidd improves chemestry on any team +70% instantly just think what he will do with miles


No he doesn't. Especially if he isn't healthy.



> D-miles>jefferson


I'd like to see what universe this holds true in.



> Jefferson is only that good because of kidd darius will dominate everyone


Granted, I think Jefferson got a huge boost due to Kidd, but Darius is hardly a dominating force. He's got a *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG* way to go before he's anywhere close to that.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Jason Kidd is probably the only guy in the league that could make a line-up featuring Vince Carter, Jalen Rose/Darius Miles, Zach Randolph and Theo Ratliff work. So therefore, you must get him. Further, you have their heir apparent on the bench in Telfair. Further, you become the biggest franchise in the NBA.

I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Paxil</b>!
> I thought we learned our lession about just throwing together a bunch of talented players and expecting them to win a championship. Oh wait... that was trader Bob.
> 
> I will just say this... Carter hasn't looked impressive to me this year... and Kidd... well... he isn't even playing. If we were talking Kidd and Carter a few years back... OMG yes... but right now I see two question marks. I doubt Kidd will be healthy enough to make a championship run this year, and then the team has to learn to play together.



I agree 100% with this. LOOK BEFORE YOU LEAP!!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

If I recall - the result of "throwing together a bunch of talented players" was a really good team.

Damon/Anthony
Smith/Bonzi
Pippen/Augman
Wallace/Grant
Sabonis/O'Neal

It got a little screwy Bob traded for Kemp (not a talented player it turned out) and traded O'Neal for Davis (talent for less talent). It also got screwy when the veteran leaders (AKA overpaid old guys that we don't want) left the team for Damon, Bonzi and Sheed to take over...

That was an old team though, with a limited window - they didn't cash in, but they got damn close. It doesn't mean that it shouldn't be tried again. The pieces fit on that team and the pieces of from Kidd, Carter combo could as well...

Are you advocating throwing together a bunch of non-talented players and expecting them to win a championship? Which idea makes less sense?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

OK dang it... I ADMIT I WANT THAT LINEUP! I just don't want to jinx it.  

And yeah... we did have a team that could have won the championship... that is all you can put together... the rest takes a bit of luck.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Are you kidding me? Jason Kidd and Vince Carter would be the best highlight reel ever. Of all time.

I'm not saying they would neccessarily win the championship though.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

For what it's worth...

If Carter wasn't being a pain and playing lackluster ball, he wouldn't be available at these prices. I think that once he gets his wish and gets out of Toronto, he'll be a man on a mission - just a hunch.

Same with Kidd, if he wasn't coming off surgery, he wouldn't be available at these prices. I think Kidd is a much bigger risk due to the sesverity of the injury and his contract and age, but that's why Nash makes the big bucks.

You don't get to pick up potential superstars for crap unless you take some serious risks. 

I say keep as much of your core and future pieces as you can intact and make these deals... swing for the fences.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

I think some of you guys are dreaming if you think that we will transform into this mega team if these trades go down. These dudes are getting OLD, Cheeks is a crappy coach, and Patter/nash really have yet to do anything that warrants them keeping their jobs.

We have alot of issues to address, but making trades just might get us in a deeper hole.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> 
> You don't get to pick up potential superstars for crap unless you take some serious risks.
> 
> I say keep as much of your core and future pieces as you can intact and make these deals... swing for the fences.


Absolutely how I feel, BR. It might blow up in our faces, and Carter and Kidd would mope and/or be injured while hampering our cap situation for several years... but the potential to be a very, very good team would be increased and if even one of the two guys got back to where they have been relatively recently I think the moves would pay off.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

It is a huge risk... and I guess I am waffling on the fence...

that will tie us up cap wise for many years... :banghead:

and after tonight I would hate to see one of my fave players go in Rahim.... really is starting to bother me now that his time may be near..

but...

Kidd, Rose, Carter, Radolph, Ratliff would be very fun to watch.... :woot:

We WOULD make the playoffs, and could be dangerous


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> Kidd, Rose, Carter, Radolph, Ratliff would be very fun to watch.... :woot:
> 
> We WOULD make the playoffs, and could be dangerous


No doubt... I think that Miles would probably start, though.

I know others have done this before, but looking at the roster:

PG: Kidd, Rose, Telfair
SG: Carter, Rose
SF: Miles, Patterson
PF: Randolph, ?
C: Theo, Przybilla

The big question mark would be at the backup 4, but getting Mourning or Aaron Williams, who could work at the 4/5 spots with Theo, would give us added big men depth.

I know it's just a dream at this point, but fun to think about.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Rose off the bench works for me ...

I know your not a Aaron Williams fan Ed O. but I think he might work in a package deal with Kidd...

You plug Aaron in there for 2 years.. and it works.. he is an effort player... not an all-star... but might just work.



PS - Keep Outlaw in there too please :gopray: (ok I am off my broken record) *LOL


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

If Toronto insists on Rahim + NVE for Carter/Rose

as an alternate for Kidd....


Portland trades: Vladimir Stepania (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SG Derek Anderson (13.0 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 3.0 apg in 35.2 minutes) 
PG Damon Stoudamire (11.3 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
Portland receives: C Alonzo Mourning (10.6 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.6 minutes) 
Jason Kidd (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Change in team outlook: -13.7 ppg, -0.6 rpg, and -8.7 apg. 

New Jersey trades: C Alonzo Mourning (10.6 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.6 minutes) 
Jason Kidd (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
New Jersey receives: Vladimir Stepania (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SG Derek Anderson (13.0 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 3.0 apg in 35.2 minutes) 
PG Damon Stoudamire (11.3 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +13.7 ppg, +0.6 rpg, and +8.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


NJ gets Damon and Stepania's expiring contracts for Kidd/Mourning's $ deals longer term. But no Telfair :naughty:


----------

